# ?Video editing??



## satdrbe (Apr 30, 2011)

I am looking for any softwares which can add the slow motion effect to the videos. Actually I am making videos of my son downloaded from handycam and I want to introduce slow motions in between. Any freewares or any other software?
thnx for all the help


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 30, 2011)

Adobe Premier, Pinnacle Studio both will be able to do that.


----------

